# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Java web start : Rien ne se passe au lancement du programme

## Premium

Bonjour,

pour crire mes fichiers .jnlp et html, j'ai suivi cette faq :
http://jsorel.developpez.com/tutoriels/java/jws1/

Je mets les diffrents fichiers que j'ai
test.jnlp :


```

```

J'indique les diffrents jar que j'utilise. Dans mon programme j'utilise JFreeChart.

test.html :


```

```

Lorsque je lance mon programme, une fenetre s'affiche mais ne fait rien.
Avant d'utiliser java web start, j'ai tester mon prgramme avec le test.jar gnr et a fonctionnait normalement mais avec java web start le programme ne fait rien.
En principe, mon programme, affiche une fenetre dans laquelle se trouve une JTable qui se recharge toutes les 2 secondes et il y a aussi un menu qui permet de choisir les graphes  afficher.
Donc il n'y a pas la JTable et lorsque je clique dans mon menu, il ne se passe rien.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide du soucis que j'ai ?

Merci

----------


## eclesia

est ce que ton programme a besoin d'acceder aux fonctions ou  quelque chose du pc ou d'internet?

si c'est le cas n'oublis pas de signer ton jar afin qu'il ne soit pas execut dans le "bac a sable".


dans le cas contraire, c'est qu'il lui manque quelquechose, archive, fichier... .
affiche la console java lors de l'execution, voir quel erreur il met (s'il y en a une).

----------


## Premium

> est ce que ton programme a besoin d'acceder aux fonctions ou  quelque chose du pc ou d'internet?
> 
> si c'est le cas n'oublis pas de signer ton jar afin qu'il ne soit pas execut dans le "bac a sable".


Il y a JFreeChart mais j'ai ajout les .jar.
Je joints une capture d'cran de l'arborescence.
sinon pour ce qui est du GUI, j'utilise AWT et SWING.

----------


## eclesia

si tu vois ta fenetre c'est que le fichier est bien configur. je ne vois pas d'erreur dans l'importation des archives.

Je vois deux raisons possibles :
- Il manque un fichier dont il a besoin
- Il doit acceder  une ressource, et donc necessite d'avoir signer l'archive

----------


## Premium

> si tu vois ta fenetre c'est que le fichier est bien configur. je ne vois pas d'erreur dans l'importation des archives.
> 
> Je vois deux raisons possibles :
> - Il manque un fichier dont il a besoin
> - Il doit acceder  une ressource, et donc necessite d'avoir signer l'archive


Ma JTable est remplie via une connection  une base de donne sql server. J'utilise JDBC.
Ca a son importance ?
Si c'est le cas, qu'est-ce qu'il faut crire dans les ressources pour indiquer les pilotes.

Merci

----------


## eclesia

Ha ben voila ! tu as besoin d'une ressource particuliere, une connexion. Et qui dit connexion d'un logiciel execut a partir d'internet dit scurit.

tu dois signer ton archive jar pour qu'elle obtienne l'autorisation de faire sa connexion JDBC.

----------


## Premium

> Ha ben voila ! tu as besoin d'une ressource particuliere, une connexion. Et qui dit connexion d'un logiciel execut a partir d'internet dit scurit.
> 
> tu dois signer ton archive jar pour qu'elle obtienne l'autorisation de faire sa connexion JDBC.


J'ai cre un nouveau projet dans lequel je n'ai mis que la cration de la JTable qui est rempli
via le rsultat d'une requete sql.
Voici le code que j'ai crit pour me connecter et remplir ma Table. MyTableModel contient
les mthodes pour remplir, supprimer etc ...


```

```

Pour pouvoir me connecter  ma base de donne, je n'ai pas eu besoin d'importer un jar dans Eclipse. Quel jar faut-il que je prenne pour l'indiquer dans mon fichier .jnlp ?

Edit : ma base de donne est sql server 2005

----------


## sinok

Euh y'a un petit problme avec ce que tu fais: es tu sr que la connexion ODBC existera sur le poste de ton client? (De plus l'accs  une source ODBC doit demander certains privilges particuliers, donc tu devras de toute faon signer ton jar)

J'en doutes.
Diriges toi plustt vers l'utilisation d'un driver spcifique  SQLServer et l'ajouter  tes ressources:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## Premium

> Euh y'a un petit problme avec ce que tu fais: es tu sr que la connexion ODBC existera sur le poste de ton client? (De plus l'accs  une source ODBC doit demander certains privilges particuliers, donc tu devras de toute faon signer ton jar)
> 
> J'en doutes.
> Diriges toi plustt vers l'utilisation d'un driver spcifique  SQLServer et l'ajouter  tes ressources:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en


Comment s'crit l'url pour sql server ?
J'ai essay :


```
String url = "jdbc:microsoft:MaTable";
```



```

```

Et ca indique l'exception :


```

```

----------


## sinok

Et la recherche dans les docs.... ::evilred:: 

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms378428.aspx

----------


## Premium

> Et la recherche dans les docs....
> 
> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms378428.aspx


Merci ...
J'obtiens un Echec de la connexion :


```

```

Je mets le code avec les modifs que j'ai fait :


```

```

----------


## sinok

T'aurais pas un firewall qui trainerait par l, ou sinon ton serveur SQL accepste t'il bien les connexions sur ce port?

----------


## Premium

J'ai rsussi  tablir une connection en utilisant le driver sql server.
L'arborescence de mon projet est maitenant le suivant :
http://cjoint.com/data/gCpnNZCh70.htm

Le fichier sqljdbc_auth.dll est ncessaire car sinon j'obtenais une exception.
Le programme fonctionne normalement avec Eclipse mais a se gte encore avec Java Web Start.

Tous les fichiers et jar sont placs ici :
http://cjoint.com/data/gCpqhYq3rt.htm

J'ai mis le fichier sqljdbc_auth.dll dans l'archive testNtiveLib.jar

test.jnlp :


```

```

Ensuite je lance JWS, et j'obtiens :
Je mets toutes les tapes :
http://cjoint.com/data/gCpuOEZfYj.htm
http://cjoint.com/data/gCpwrohVRe.htm
http://cjoint.com/data/gCpxEgtlXM.htm
http://cjoint.com/data/gCpyYfLQYX.htm
et pour l'exception, c'est :


```

```

----------


## sinok

Retournes lire le tuto pour ce qui concerne les librairies natives. Il est indiqu dedans comment procder (hint: a ne marche pas d'ajouter une lib native dans un jar)

http://jsorel.developpez.com/tutoriels/java/jws1/#L3

----------


## Premium

Toujours le mme soucis...


```

```

----------


## sinok

Oups pardon il faut utiliser nativelib et mettre les librairies (dll ou so suivant l'os) dans un jar

----------


## Premium

> Oups pardon il faut utiliser nativelib et mettre les librairies (dll ou so suivant l'os) dans un jar


J'avais oubli un e  nativelib ...
sqljdbc_auth.dll.jar contient sqljdbc_auth.dll
Avec ce fichier .jnlp :


```

```

J'obtiens maitenant cette exception vec comme message :
Erreur : L'utilisation de bibliothques native exige un accs sans restriction au systme
Puis l'exception


```

```

----------


## sinok

Tu dois signer le jar de ton appli... (10eme)

----------


## Premium

> Tu dois signer le jar de ton appli... (10eme)


Je comprends pas bien comment a se passe pour la signature des jar.

----------


## sinok

Merci de faire de petits tour dans la FAQ de temps en temps.

[Edit]ET en lisant les tutos jusqu' leur bout, tout est indiqu au niveau scurit, signature des jars dans la fin du tuto[/Edit]

----------


## Premium

> Merci de faire de petits tour dans la FAQ de temps en temps.
> 
> [Edit]ET en lisant les tutos jusqu' leur bout, tout est indiqu au niveau scurit, signature des jars dans la fin du tuto[/Edit]


J'ai sign le jar de mon appli qui est test.jar devenu sMonJar aprs signature mais j'ai toujours a comme exception :
Erreur : l'utilisation de bibliothque native exige un accs sans restriction au system 

Les diffrents fichiers :
http://cjoint.com/data/gDkH0y3x2o.htm

Fichier test.jnlp


```

```

Exception :


```

```

----------


## sinok

Cf fin du tuto: il te faut dans ton fichier jnlp la balise security

http://jsorel.developpez.com/tutoriels/java/jws1/#L5.7

----------


## Premium

J'ai sign toutes les archives mais arriv au jar sqljdbc.jar, j'obtiens une erreur


```

```

Comment corrig a ?

Donc j'ai essay de lancer le JWS sans avoir sign ce jar et j'obtiens :
Erreur : Les ressources jar n'ont pas t signs  l'aide du mme certificat :

Fichier de lancement :


```

```


Exception :


```

```

----------


## Premium

Ca a t long mais j'ai enfin russi  faire fonctionner mon programme avec JWS.
Pour ce qui est de mon erreur prcdente, je l'ai rsolu en dcompressant sqljdbc.jar puis j'ai vir le rpertoire qui contenait le fichier manifest puis j'ai recre l'archive. Je l'ai sign. Et a fonctionne maitenant.

----------


## eclesia

si tu as tout rsolu pense au

----------

